# ~New, comfy, cozy harness!~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I am the biggest Puppia fan out there! I thought I had every color and style,
but I was wrong! I found this gorgeous, super comfortable harness that I find
suits Chanel so well. It's slushy and dirty outside right now, so we'll save this
harness for nicer weather. I took a couple pics though, just to share. I'm so
happy with it that I want another! (just in case,lol) 

Chanel was sleepy yet again, she had a 4 hour walk followed 
by a bath, so come picture time she was yawning all sorts,lol.




























Rocky & Chanel









Benji









Rocky









Chanel & Benji had a blast while I was sorting the toys.









finally nap time...









:flower:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a beautiful harness!! I am a huge fan of the vest style puppias. I think they are really sharp. Chanel looks gorgeous in it. I like the extra soft fur in that style too. Her basenji brothers are sooooooooo cute!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww thanks Tracy!
I love the "fur" type stuff on it, but wish to find a model that doesn't have it, so in summer
she's not too hot. I've seen two or three but don't like the colors. Where do you order your
Puppia from? I'm kind of all over the place because not everyone has a good selection.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh I love that harness!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I've bought most of them on ebay. Or gwlittle.com

Once you find a style you like, just use that as a search string on google and shop around for the best price!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jayar said:


> Oh I love that harness!


Me too! I want more!!! Many more, lol! :lol: 



Brodysmom said:


> I've bought most of them on ebay. Or gwlittle.com
> 
> Once you find a style you like, just use that as a search string on google and shop around for the best price!


I used to have such a good hook up for Puppia, but no more... 
So now I bought off Ebay. I love gwlittle, but they charge way too 
much for shipping to Canada, the shipping costs more than the harness.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

wow love that harness, i absolutely love your furniture!! my gf says its awesome!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

PR Punk Skater said:


> wow love that harness, i absolutely love your furniture!! my gf says its awesome!


Haha, thank you both! Very nice of you.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I LOVE the harness and Chanel is beautiful as always! 
The toy picture on the bed made me laugh, I can just 
picture you sorting through the toys and them running
off with them one by one! 

I really like the vest style harness, I just ordered a puppia
one at the first of the week from Amazon. I really like
Puppia, but I think pinkaholic is my favorite brand.

Here is a link to one similar to what I ordered for Mimi,
it's a vest style minus the fur. ( I ordered pink  )


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> I LOVE the harness and Chanel is beautiful as always!
> The toy picture on the bed made me laugh, I can just
> picture you sorting through the toys and them running
> off with them one by one!
> ...



That is EXACTLY what was happening! I was sorting and they were stealing
all the toys! You see I normally buy new toys for my rescues, but money is
short lately, so instead of buying new I went through our toy stack and 
divided it in two, some for my dogs and some for the rescued pups. But my
spoiled brats kept on taking all of the toys before I could put them away,lol.
Rocky & Benji are good at sharing because they have seen sooo many dogs
come and go, and we worked on it. But Chanel is still a baby, she was taking
her favorite toys and hiding them,lol. It's ok though, I think everyone is happy
now, I had to make some deals and give out bribes, but it's all good now! :lol:

And that harness you posted is great for summer because it is mesh,
therefore breathable, I want the pink and the camo for Chanel. But one 
thing at a time,lol.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that harness looks so pretty on Channel, i love it!!!  , love all the pics too !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

elaina said:


> that harness looks so pretty on Channel, i love it!!!  , love all the pics too !


Thanks Elaine! 
I LOVE your new siggy! Pastel is so talented. You needed a 
new one with your new addition in it. All your pups look great!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely harness. Her brothers are handsome.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

What great pics...love the harness on Chanel...the boys are super handsome...and the bed of toys hysterical


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That harness is so cute!!! I might have to try sewing one myself.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

What a great looking harness!!! Chanel is sooo photogenic! :mirrorwave:
So glad you put pics of Rocky and Benji on too.  What cuties they are!!!! :daisy:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I got Leila this pink plain spring harness last summer. She looks great in it! It's really pretty and bright.
Finn had the xs red vest puppia harness last summer but he has outgrown it now.  I love it though so will probably buy him another in Small size.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just saw this, Chanel would look lovely in it L.S. 
Amazon.com: Pinkaholic New York Silky Pinka Harness, Small, Pink: Pet Supplies

I like this for finn 
http://www.amazon.com/Puppia-Skipper-Harness-Royal-12-6-18-9/dp/B005C67MS0/ref=sr_1_51?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1328844240&sr=1-51
I prefer the vest style but none of those are as cute.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

quinnandleah said:


> Lovely harness. Her brothers are handsome.


Thank you, all of my fur kids get their good looks from me!  haha, just kidding! :lol:




Mel's chi's said:


> What great pics...love the harness on Chanel...the boys are super handsome...and the bed of toys hysterical


Thanks! You should have seen how many toys were on that bed when I
started!  But believe it or not all of the toys get used and my dogs
go through so many so fast. The Basenji breed never grows out of the chewing 
puppy stage, so bones, bullies and toys are a big must. And Chanel is just
finishing teething so she uses them a lot as well.




KrystalLeigh said:


> That harness is so cute!!! I might have to try sewing one myself.


Wow you can sew stuff like that? How cool! Have you ever posted any pics of your work? I'd love to see. 



cherper said:


> What a great looking harness!!! Chanel is sooo photogenic! :mirrorwave:
> So glad you put pics of Rocky and Benji on too.  What cuties they are!!!! :daisy:


Haha, yup I snuck the boys in here too! lol They are good boys, they deserve a little spotlight as well.



cherper said:


> Amazon.com: Puppia Soft Dog Harness Spring Pink Small: Pet Supplies
> I got Leila this pink plain spring harness last summer. She looks great in it! It's really pretty and bright.
> Finn had the xs red vest puppia harness last summer but he has outgrown it now.  I love it though so will probably buy him another in Small size.


That's a cute one! I love that style, I have a few. They are good for summer
you are right. The ones I have are the plain colored ones though, so I might
get a funky one for her, something flashy lol. Gold, pink...something along
those lines lol. Just to make sure that hubby does not get hit on by other
women when he walks Chanel! :lol:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cherper said:


> Just saw this, Chanel would look lovely in it L.S.
> Amazon.com: Pinkaholic New York Silky Pinka Harness, Small, Pink: Pet Supplies
> 
> I like this for finn
> ...


You know what, I love Pinkaholic, Chanel had a couple as a pup.
But she is now 7lbs and the medium no longer fits! And I am having
a tough time finding size large in their harnesses. 

I love the one you picked out for Finn, super cute, I've looked at that one
for Chanel actually. I love the colors and design, very summer!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jennmay said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Jenn! 
How are you doing tonight?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Cheryl look the harness you like for Finn exists in vest style too! 

ANY SIZE - PUPPIA - DOG HARNESS VEST - SKIPPER - BLUE | eBay

(this is ebay Canada, but I just wanted you to see that it's out there, since you said you liked vest style more)


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the pics LS! Looks like Chanel is very happy with her warm harness. The one of all the toys in the bed is cute, they're spoilt for choice! 

And the last one of her sleeping is gorgeous. <3 it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao theres those colors again! haha. i love the colors on her tho! very fitting  awww the basenjis are just too cute and her yawnin hahaha...yawnin pics are so much fun. looks like chanel likes to play football! :lol:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish we could get them here in UK,looks so nice


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

that is a seriously gorgeous looking harness, I have never seen a puppia one like it before
And Chanel is just tooooo adorable when she yawns!
And look at all those pretty toys  I thought my lot were spoilt XD


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Think i've found some in the uk,are these them ?

dog clothes online at Elmo's, huge range of dog clothing, dog fashion and accessories including dog harnesses, dog leads, dog collars and dog beds plus small & big dog clothing and puppy clothing - Soft Jacket Harness


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, it looks beautiful on Chanel! But then again she looks great in anything. 

I want to order a puppia vest style (or 3 lol) for Holly. I'm actually looking at some online as I type this. I just can't seem to choose which ones I want. I'm very much interested in the Argyle, but in the Raspberry. I also want to get a regular puppia without the fur. 

This would be my first puppia. I wonder what size should I get? Holly's pretty long, but lean and weighs approximately 5 lbs at 6 months. If anyone could help, it sure would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Charlotte~ said:


> Love the pics LS! Looks like Chanel is very happy with her warm harness. The one of all the toys in the bed is cute, they're spoilt for choice!
> 
> And the last one of her sleeping is gorgeous. <3 it.


Thanks Charlotte. 




pigeonsheep said:


> lmao theres those colors again! haha. i love the colors on her tho! very fitting  awww the basenjis are just too cute and her yawnin hahaha...yawnin pics are so much fun. looks like chanel likes to play football! :lol:


I sure do love my beiges and creams,lol...and whites and browns...pink is fun
too though, Chanel has lots of pink.  But earth tones are always my fav,
they are not easy to find in doggie stuff, it's all mostly pink and blue it seems.



michele said:


> I wish we could get them here in UK,looks so nice


They are really even nicer in person, and last well and wash well, my favorite brand.



guccigrande said:


> that is a seriously gorgeous looking harness, I have never seen a puppia one like it before
> And Chanel is just tooooo adorable when she yawns!
> And look at all those pretty toys  I thought my lot were spoilt XD


Haha, now if anyone says your babies are too spoiled you can tell them "at least I'm not as bad as LS" LOL :lol:



michele said:


> Think i've found some in the uk,are these them ?
> 
> dog clothes online at Elmo's, huge range of dog clothing, dog fashion and accessories including dog harnesses, dog leads, dog collars and dog beds plus small & big dog clothing and puppy clothing - Soft Jacket Harness


Yes exactly! The one in my pictures is the Argyle harness in beige/cream.
Glad you found the harnesses, but be careful they are addictive! lol



Hollysmom said:


> Wow, it looks beautiful on Chanel! But then again she looks great in anything.
> 
> I want to order a puppia vest style (or 3 lol) for Holly. I'm actually looking at some online as I type this. I just can't seem to choose which ones I want. I'm very much interested in the Argyle, but in the Raspberry. I also want to get a regular puppia without the fur.
> 
> This would be my first puppia. I wonder what size should I get? Holly's pretty long, but lean and weighs approximately 5 lbs at 6 months. If anyone could help, it sure would be appreciated. Thanks!


Thank you! 
Puppia is tricky when it comes to sizes, let me know exactly which model you
like and I'll tell you which size you need. Because not all models are made the
same. For the same dog sometimes you need one size, sometimes another,
it's a little annoying at first but once you know which size you need in each
style of harness it is easy breezy.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Fabulous harness and terrific pics! Your dogs are very cute.
I love Puppia but I've had trouble with the sizes too. I got a regular Puppia harness in red for JJ, a size XS, then picked up another XS, same harness, in blue and it was a whole size smaller.  Lost the receipt so I can't return it. Any tips on what size to buy for a 5lb Chihuahua? I'm afraid to order on ebay since I'm not sure how stuff will fit. 
The Pinkaholic stuff is outrageously cute, but both my dogs are boys.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww she looks so striking in her new "fashion accessory."  I'm a huuuge fan of the Puppia-style harnesses; I'm a major bargain hunter (aka cheapskate lmao) so I have a few of the "ipuppyone" harnesses; from pupincloset.com. The girl's share the pink "sweetheart: one and Julian has a manly "dark knight," one. I've always been impressed with the quality; plus they have free shipping and you can usually find a few on sale for under $10.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i think when people think of earth tones...they think of cats...well atleast i do? :lol:


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

oh em gee! love the harness, that gives me an idea i shall try n make one lol very cute !!!!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you!
> Puppia is tricky when it comes to sizes, let me know exactly which model you
> like and I'll tell you which size you need. Because not all models are made the
> same. For the same dog sometimes you need one size, sometimes another,
> ...


I really like these two:

the Authentic Diamond Harness B










and 

the Pacific Vest Harness B


----------



## Nikkilewis14 (Feb 9, 2012)

Omggggg your dogs are precious! Think i may get those harnesses but my little girl is too small right now so maybe in a few weeks!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Vampy Vera said:


> Fabulous harness and terrific pics! Your dogs are very cute.
> I love Puppia but I've had trouble with the sizes too. I got a regular Puppia harness in red for JJ, a size XS, then picked up another XS, same harness, in blue and it was a whole size smaller.  Lost the receipt so I can't return it. Any tips on what size to buy for a 5lb Chihuahua? I'm afraid to order on ebay since I'm not sure how stuff will fit.
> The Pinkaholic stuff is outrageously cute, but both my dogs are boys.


Measure her breast girth and neck girth, then find the model you like on this site
and compare the measurements. Because it really depends on the style of
harness you choose. This site only sells wholesale, but I like to use it for
measurements, because they are correct, unlike some other sites I've seen.
But keep in mind that if you buy one in a XS, you might need another in a Small.
The classic soft mesh for example is made larger than the step in vest.

: PuppiaUS.com :



KittynKahlua said:


> Aww she looks so striking in her new "fashion accessory."  I'm a huuuge fan of the Puppia-style harnesses; I'm a major bargain hunter (aka cheapskate lmao) so I have a few of the "ipuppyone" harnesses; from pupincloset.com. The girl's share the pink "sweetheart: one and Julian has a manly "dark knight," one. I've always been impressed with the quality; plus they have free shipping and you can usually find a few on sale for under $10.


You know I like a great deal too, but I just can't find anything I like more
than Puppia. I am a clean freak and throw Chanel's harnesses in the washing
machine at least once per week, and they always come out looking brand new.
Quality is number one for me because all three of my dogs play rough, all three
spend hours outside running, walking, etc, so the product has to be dependable.
It has happened in the past that hubby was two hours away hiking with the
dogs and a harness broke. So now for harnesses I only trust Puppia and Hot
Dogs All Dressed. I have never tried ipuppyone products, so I can't comment.

By the way I'm happy to see you post a little, nice to have you around. 



pigeonsheep said:


> i think when people think of earth tones...they think of cats...well atleast i do? :lol:


...hmm.......

lol, when I think of earth tones I think of earth...but I'm weird I guess. :lol:



Wawies said:


> oh em gee! love the harness, that gives me an idea i shall try n make one lol very cute !!!!


Cool! If you do make one, please post pics!!! 




Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omggggg your dogs are precious! Think i may get those harnesses but my little girl is too small right now so maybe in a few weeks!


Aww thank you. 
Definitely a great harness, durable and cute, what more can you ask for, right?!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hollysmom said:


> I really like these two:
> 
> the Authentic Diamond Harness B
> 
> ...



I would go with a size Small or Medium, depends on Holly's sizing, not just weight.
Measure her neck and breast girth, then compare it to this... 

In the Pacific Vest Harness B the measurements are:
*Small*, neck 8.3, breast girth/trunk 12.2
*Medium*, neck 9.8, breast girth/trunk 14.2

In the Diamand Harness B the measurements are:
*Small*, neck 8.3, breast girth/trunk 12.2
*Medium*, neck 9.8, breast girth/trunk 14.9

...not much difference between the harnesses since the model is the same.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ps: measurements are in inches


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh you.. =) Thanks for noticing. I've been doing fairly well actually. Started doing simple things and they're having better effects than I'd anticipated. Starting with a multi-vitamin and back on 5-HTP.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I would go with a size Small or Medium, depends on Holly's sizing, not just weight.
> Measure her neck and breast girth, then compare it to this...
> 
> In the Pacific Vest Harness B the measurements are:
> ...


Okay, thanks! 

Hubby was able to measure Holly the other day. Her neck is 7 and 3/4 inches and her breast girth is 12 and 1/2.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Thats so cute! And not to be creepy I'm looking at your house person but I totally love your house!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> Oh you.. =) Thanks for noticing. I've been doing fairly well actually. Started doing simple things and they're having better effects than I'd anticipated. Starting with a multi-vitamin and back on 5-HTP.


Of course I noticed, you are fun to have around. 
Hope you keep on feeling better and better! Hugs.
I know your fur kids are keeping you plenty busy, but I miss
you too, so don't forget to pop in at least once in a while!
Take care.



Hollysmom said:


> Okay, thanks!
> 
> Hubby was able to measure Holly the other day. Her neck is 7 and 3/4 inches and her breast girth is 12 and 1/2.


Oh that's tricky, I think the small might be a bit tight. I think you might be
better off with a medium in this model, sorry I'm not too sure. Go with your
gut, I hope it works out. I went by trial and error on a couple things for
Chanel, and unfortunately some things didn't fit or didn't fit well, I guess
that's the risk of shopping online. Sorry I could not be any more help.




Audreybabypup said:


> Thats so cute! And not to be creepy I'm looking at your house person but I totally love your house!


You are not creepy at all, actually you are very sweet. Thank you for your
compliment.  Hubby & I put a lot of sweat and tears into our little home 
and are proud of it. So compliment all you want! lol :lol:


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh that's tricky, I think the small might be a bit tight. I think you might be
> better off with a medium in this model, sorry I'm not too sure. Go with your
> gut, I hope it works out. I went by trial and error on a couple things for
> Chanel, and unfortunately some things didn't fit or didn't fit well, I guess
> that's the risk of shopping online. Sorry I could not be any more help.


Actually you were a big help, thanks! I think you're right. I better go with a medium. It's probably my best bet as I don't think Holly's done growing yet.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

You have all of the cutest things for Chanel! I'M JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hollysmom said:


> Actually you were a big help, thanks! I think you're right. I better go with a medium. It's probably my best bet as I don't think Holly's done growing yet.


Let me know how it works out, and if you get a chance please post pictures. 




rms3402 said:


> You have all of the cutest things for Chanel! I'M JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh I'm jealous of you! You have the most gorgeous collars for Roxy!


----------

